# OMFGB Themes, etc



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I love OMFGB and it is incredible fast, but are there going to be theming options and custom lockscreens coming around eventually?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure there will be, just gotta give it a little more time. I don't think a lot of people know it's out for the TB, as I know they just got the RIL working a couple weeks ago. Now that people can actually get data, I'm sure some people will be bringing out themes for it. I'm pretty sure there are some for the INC and OMFGB, maybe they could be ported over?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

Doesnt it support the theme engine? Im pretty sure it does. Try a market theme engine theme.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

The theme engine is supported on OMFGB. All th CM7 themes that I have run on i OMFGB have worked flawlessly. I am currentlhy runnng Synergy and have run @NatemZ "X" series also. no issues at all.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, that's one of the many benefits of OMFGB, the CM7 Market themes work on it...

(Swypin' my Bolt on the go)


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright, now concerning the lockscreen, would it ever be possible to make a sense 3 lockscreen ring?? I have so many custom lockscreen rings for sense that it would be awesome to be able to make some lockscreens like that on OMFGB. BTW, so far OMFGB is pretty amazing, very fast and simple.


----------

